# How did you come to T-Cod?



## Erindor the Espeon

How did you come to T-Cod? We all want to know. I myself Google Imaged Eevee, and I found something that was on the old Forums. It's called: The Magical Get Better Eevee! (Thank you Shiny Eevee for the picture.) I have the picture on my old desktop, so if Shiny Eevee could find it, that would be great.

So, how did you get here?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

I came by Google Imaging 'Eevee', and I found something on the old Forums. it was: 'The Magical Get Better Eevee'! Credit to Shiny Eevee for the picture. I can't find it again though...

So, how did YOU come to T-Cod?


----------



## Tailsy

A magic carpet. :D

(I was browsin'.)


----------



## Flora

I don't remember how I got to the site, but I had been visiting for a couple years, and in February, I just thought, "I'll join," and I did.


----------



## Jolty

Well to find the site, I found it through Mew's Hangout

and after a while I decided to inspect the forums and I've been here ever since


----------



## Kaylene

I believe I followed a link from an affiliated site.


----------



## Timmy

I don't even remember anymore. :(
I probably found it through JJH though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I was looking for more information on the glitches of the R/B/Y games. So I googled and came across TRsRockin'. Then I was looking through the pages and found a spriting guide. I was interested, because I had no idea what spriting was. The guide had a link to Butterfree's guide, I clicked it, and that's how I found TCoD.


----------



## Darksong

My sister searched "Mewtwo Fan Club" on Google and found the forums. XD


----------



## surskitty

saw sprite + bandwidth theft on pojo.com's ezboard and looked at the site it was from


----------



## Harley Quinn

I don't remember very well, but I'm pretty sure it was from one of those quiz results in someone's signature.


----------



## Flora

*from other thread* Don't know how I got to the site, but had been visiting for a few years and decided to join the forums. -^.^-


----------



## Shadowstar

I found a link. I only visited the main site for about... Since I got internet(1 year ago)
and joined the forums before the database was fried.


----------



## Furretsu

I found it through Pikachu's Pokéchow's topsites like five years ago.


----------



## Roxxor

I saw a link to it on Psypokes.  I liked the site, so I stayed.  I didn't join the forums until after the crash though.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

I heard about it from Erindor the Espeon. Really.


----------



## Frozen Weta

I found it following a link to the "What Pokemon are you?" quiz in another website.


----------



## The Suicune

There was link on Mews Hangout. God, I wish that whole website would be rebuilt :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

IIRC, someone had a 'What Pokemon are you?' result in their sig, and I clicked it. This probably happened about one and a half years ago.

And yes, Mew's Hangout must return!

---

IIRC, someone had a 'What Pokemon are you?' result in their sig, and I clicked it. This probably happened about one and a half years ago.

I managed to confuse myself for a good minute. I was convinced I had just posted here when I had in fact, posted in the other thread...


----------



## spaekle

I'd come to the site a couple times before, probably just clicking onto it from random affiliated sites; but then a friend of mine (Iceon) talked about how he joined the forums and I decided I'd follow him here. :]


----------



## S. E.

Same as Flora. I think it was Google, so I'll vote for that.

Also, I can't seem to find that image saved on my computer. Oops...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Don't worry, I'll get the picture back. It might take a couple of days though...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

About a year ago I found spriting, googled it, and ended up at Butterfree's spriting guide. I ended up browsing the whole site eventually and I joined the forums in January, I think. :/


----------



## Murkrow

I saw a bunch of people with the 'what pokemon are you' results in their sig. One day I clicked on one.


----------



## Gooberdued

I saw someone on another forum saying something like "you may know me from PC, SPPf, TCoD, as..." and so on. I knew about The Cave of Dragonflies website, but I was surprised to find out that it had forums.


----------



## Minish

Through Mew's Hangout~ :3 I miss that place.


----------



## Dewgong

I clicked on the link that said forums because I wanted to join after visiting the website. 

Fix the title while you're at it, it's bugging me. :x


----------



## Altmer

through a picture of the pokemon quiz in a serebii sig a couple years ago (I was around during the IF period)


----------



## Zora of Termina

I believe I found the main site when I had first learned of spriting just over 3 years ago. I googled a tutorial and TCoD's was the first to come up.

I knew the forums existed for a while, but it wasn't until August of last year that I was badgered into joining by Flareth. Of course, I don't regret giving in at all. :D


----------



## Deretto

I was linked to it by either surskitty or Kuroi/RedEyePikachu after shutting up a ton of flamers in the Yahoo Pokemon public chatroom.


----------



## Erika

Tiggy, then RedEyesPikachu, threatened to attack me with an evil Wurmple until I joined, around four or five years ago.


This brings back memories.
...and my other account. XD;


----------



## Kinova

Uh, I found the site through Mew's Hangout about four years ago and joined the forums a year after that. :D

... I always find it funny that I only went to MH because of a letter someone had sent into a magazine. I've since found out that the one who sent the letter was Dannichu, who I've met here. :3

Oh, and Erindor? Is this the Eevee you're looking for?


----------



## ultraviolet

I think it was random google browsing on my grandfather's internet. Eventually I found the spriting guide and then I was all like 'glee, I'm not the only one messing with pokemon sprites' and I loved the site (and Larissa's) for years. I only joined the forums this year because I'm rather shy at joining new places.


----------



## Peegeray

i think i found tcod through jjh affiliates
i joined the forums about 3 months after i found the site though


----------



## Flazeah

Kinova said:


> Uh, I found the site through Mew's Hangout about four years ago and joined the forums a year after that. :D
> 
> ... I always find it funny that I only went to MH because of a letter someone had sent into a magazine. I've since found out that the one who sent the letter was Dannichu, who I've met here. :3


A magazine? Are you perhaps talking about Pokémon World? :D Heh, I remember getting that... mainly for the posters. x3 I don't think I got the issue where Mew's Hangout was mentioned or whatever, but I think I first found out about Serebii through that magazine. That was before I went on the computer much at all.

 Umm, I'm pretty sure I found TCoD from a link from another site. I just can't remember which one.


----------



## nastypass

I was sitting around one day, bored, then my mom walks into the room spouting something about a new Pokemon game, Blue or something like that.  I tell her that she's spouting utter nonsense, Blue'd already been used.  She looked it up online to get more info about it, and it turned out that she'd been talking about Mystery Dungeon.  After clicking a few random links, I stumbled upon this place.  :3

tl;dr: blame my mom and mystery dungeon


----------



## zaxly100

I can't remember, it was so long ago.  I think it was from browsing or something like that.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I occaisonally would go on sprees to look for different Pokemon websites to visit. I found this one, went to it regularly for about a week, stopped going to it, and returned to it about a month later.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I was on POL's old main page and I was like, "Well, I guess I could just look the the affalites..." I clicked on tCoD button, became obsessed with the site, and joined a year later. It's really you guys who made me less of a n00b. In fact, tCoD is more of my home now than POL is. It's kinda sad.


----------



## Spoon

I used to lurk Serebii, as a guest, and was quite fond of a certain sprite comic, which the artist stopped writing more of. I saw a small amount of posts of the writer, who I paided much attention to. I became fond of another member's, known as Dragonfree, posts, and sprites. So, I looked her profile, and visited the link of her site. I've been a fan of the site ever since :3

 I found this site through the ending of a sprite comic~


----------



## Ambipom

I googled "How to make a fake Pokemon" and found the site. I browsed, looked at the forums, left for a long time, then I decided to go back (and join the forums).


----------



## S. E.

Thanks, Kinova! =D

*re-saves to computer*


----------



## Noctowl

I googled pokemon, and came up with one of the quiz results. The end.


----------



## Leviathan

Real life surskitty kept bugging me until I made an account.


----------



## Keltena

"oh look, quiz results"
"what do you know, there's a whole site"
"this site is funnnnn~ :D"
"hey, forums, I think I'll join"

...yeah.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Yes, Kinova. That's what I'm looking for. I'm posting from my family computer, and that picture is actually my background.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

My friend printed out the Fake Cheats section for me. She thought it was for real, and not a parody. I chose to visit the site myself, and I found out it was a really great, so I joined the forums (Invisionfree.) I then told my friend that the Fake Cheats section was just a parody.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

MHF~ After the main site died and we were all at the Refuge, some of the mods (who incindentally were really immature and some of the worst staff one could ask for; who modded them? <<) decided it would be a cool idea to go spam TCoDF. I'd known of the forums' existence for a while, but since it and MHF were somewhat rivals, I was too proud (and too blind) to join both. So anyway, there was a flamewar of sorts, and shortly after that MHR died. And for some reason, everyone went to the forum we had once hated.

...Because, after all, MH and TCoD were practically the same site in terms of target age and popularity, so it wasn't much change. It was a good choice on my part, too. :3

(...Hey, look, I'm the only person that "overheard talk about it.")


----------



## Dannichu

I'm fairly sure Butterfree said she was making a site back in th' day, and when it opened she linked me there. Or something like that. It's been a while :3


----------



## Munchkin

My sister had an account at the old forums and I was always watching her when she was browsing them, or the site. So two months after she left, when I got better at spriting, I was like, "I want someone to see my sprites...my sister said TCoD loves fanart. Might as well join."
...yeah =P

I think she said she found TCoD from Mew's Hangout or something like that.


----------



## Mercy

My sister was browsing for Pokemon sites one day and found TCoDf. Then she told me about it and convinced me to join around... 3 years ago, I think.


----------



## PichuK

forget

vOv


----------



## Zeph

Someone linked me here through an old online game thingy in... 2006, I think? I joined the forums and... well, I was your typical inactive noobish member, then I mysteriously disappeared for no reason at all. Then in... either March or February this year I remembered this awesome site called the Cave of Dragonflies an dhow they had a nice forum and googled it. I came to the forum and had completely forgotten my old account so I tried to make a new one... but I was told 'your E-mail address is already in use'. I got my account details via E-mail and realised how tacky my username was, then remembered my noobishness. After a quick name change and vaguely* intelligent-looking introduction thread later, I was Castform.

*Emphasis on the _vaguely_.


----------



## Reimeiken

I'm quite sure that I googled "pokemon" or something along those lines years and years ago when I was still getting used to the internet. It was a long time ago. xD


----------



## Autumn

TR'sRockin! forums. I don't remember the exact details, but basically Butterfree (Dragonfree :P) was on the TRRF and there must have been a link somewhere (either her profile or she herself had a sig link or something like that), because I checked it out and then a little later joined the forums (as just about the biggest n00b in the world, too xD).

The only Pokemon sites I actually ever visited that weren't Pokedexes alone were/are TCoD, TRR (Tales from the Glitch had me captivated~ xD) and Serebii. I wish I had been a Pokemon fan earlier.... DDx


----------



## The Alpha Banana

Erindor told me about it when we were paired up at an etiquette dinner. o.o


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

That was a bit... Odd. It could have been a bit less formal. But I still had a good time.


----------



## Sapphire

I used to go to other Pokémon forums, that weren't even in english, and some random user had a 'What Pokemon are you?' result in the signature. Since I'm way too curious, I clicked it. It's been a long time. Some months later, I joined the forums, but with a different username, and I wasn't actually active. A few months ago, here I am.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Don't remember, but it was probably by following someone's quiz link or something. I know I'd never heard of the site before and found site/forums together in early '06, right before the first vB forums, though. All I know is that I'd kind of gotten bored with TPM and was looking for someplace else.


----------



## Diz

I saw this weird kid at school trying to sprite with a sugimori render of dialga. saved as a jpeg. I asked him about it  and I went to trs rockin's spriteing guide followed a link to TCoD. hung arround there awhile and then jouined up here. P.S I remember that someone mentioned Larissa. can I get a link to her site?


----------



## CNiall

I can't actually remember how I reached tCoD (probably through Google, I guess), but I remember the site looking like oldestofold.aspx. I think I joined the forums shortly after Scizor did, though.


----------



## The Alpha Banana

Erindor the Espeon said:


> That was a bit... Odd. It could have been a bit less formal. But I still had a good time.


Eh, it was weird, but at least there was free food!


----------



## Blazing Chao

link008 said:


> IIRC, someone had a 'What Pokemon are you?' result in their sig, and I clicked it.


Same for me, But the sig was on the serebii.net forum.
I joined the forums 2 years later, Then AGAIN this year :P


----------



## Iwakuma

I found the site three years ago from a Google link or something like that and thought it was interesting but forgot about it after a while.  Last year though when I was back into Pokémon because of Diamond and Pearl I remembered the site, visited it again, and joined the forums a few months later.


----------



## Chimera

Followed a link from Mew's Hangout. ... That was a looong time ago. D:


----------



## Ramsie

I got really got into Pokemon again to the point that I would play it a lot and our internet connection was good so I googled Pokemon and found the site. At some point I found the forums and was browsing them without registering for the longest time. Thgen I stopped for awhile and when I started browsing again and thought, "What the hey I'll join" so I joined and continued to visit every so often until the forum crash when I re-registered and started visiting frequently.


----------



## Not Meowth

Clicked one of those "which Pokemon are you" things in someone's sig once. Spent a while looking round tCoD. Noticed there was a forum. Though I'd try it out.

Believe, me that is NOT the most roundabout of ways I've ever come to use a forum ^^


----------



## nyuu

surskitty told me about TCoD's forums. I've known about the main site for ages


----------



## Mewtwo

I forget how I found the site,but I was browsing the site and found the forums.


----------



## Abwayax

I think I found it through a smallish forum called The Secret Pikachu Hangout, which I found through another smallish forum, which I found through yet another smallish forum, which I found through Team Rocket's Rockin (now known simply as TRsRockin), which I found through a google search for "missingno".

... At least, I believe so. I could be wrong though.


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie

I saw a "What Pokemon Are You" quiz result in a guild, like, years ago, which was a Zelda fanguild, actually. Ironic. I clicked it, found out I was a Dragonite, then browsed the site some more. I liked it, but I lost the link to it, sadly...
Found it again, though, years later. Ironically, through another personality test banner. xD


----------



## Sireafi

via Mews Hangout affiliates


----------



## Lili

I was a Fanfiction.net user(still am) when I met someone named Snow Charizard. I read a few of his(or her) fanfics and noticed he had a homepage. I clicked the link and was introduced to the Cave of Dragonflies. I've been a member ever since.


----------



## Dannichu

^ Snow's a girl. I'm very sad that she's not on here anymore, but she's over at DA so we get to talk still. 

She used to write the _best_ fics.


----------



## Hikari

There was a link on a forum  (I forgot which Pokemon forum) which I was reading and I joined. ^^;


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Hmm.... I was surfing YouTube, and I came upon a video called GaydonXD, whick I watched. Turns out that The Gaydon was one of Butterfree's sprites, the rainbow-colored Groudon. The guy gave credit, though, and he had a link to butterfree's sprites. I went there, read The Quest for the Legends, and found the forum link on the splash.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Lesse. Googled 'pokemon fansite' and TCoD came up, eventually joined the forums because they looked like win - I was right.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

^ Snow's a girl. I'm very sad that she's not on here anymore, but she's over at DA so we get to talk still. 

 WHAAAAT? Snowzard is gone? How come?


----------



## Charizard Morph

I found the site through a what pokemon are you link. 
I joined the forums about four months later.


----------



## Dannichu

Murkrowfeather said:


> WHAAAAT? Snowzard is gone? How come?


In her words:

"Nah I don't really frequent TCoD much anymore. |D Forums have too much of a factor of 'watching what you're actually saying' for me most of the time. Which I am awful at :B"

But she's still my Gelphie fanfiction buddy and I love her <3


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

Heard about it and decided to join.


----------



## Icalasari

Found it in... 2001, 2002? I clicked a RIDICULOUS series of links, starting at Serebii (I think the chain of sites ended up at least 10 sites long, if not longer). I then lost the site (back in the vlij-whatever days)

Comes 2004, I follow a chain of links (same length) and come across it again! :D


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator

Uh, my sis(Yep, RandomTyphoon's a girl) was on the site a lot, and i thought it was total awesomesauce.


----------



## Dragon of Fire

My friend told me about Serebii because he liked the information and updates it gave about the video games, and more specifically, the new pokemon from D/P that at the time had yet to be named in English. I browsed the site a little bit, and soon grew bored. Somehow after that, I stumbled upon the forums for that site. I registered, that being my first forum, and quickly grew frustrated because I could literally not load anything from it during daylight hours. I was browsing through it one day and saw someones result from the personality test, and clicked on it bringing me to the test here.I went through this site, reading everything, then found the forums.


----------



## Daughter of Mew

I can't remember, but I think I was just typing in random domain names... That's how I found PokemonElite2000 as well...


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I found the 'oldest of old' version one day, I think.

I didn't look around.

Later, I was googling up Sprites and came across the Sprite gallery for TCoD. I thought they were pretty good and at the end, saw a link to go to the main site. I went and was like, "Wow, this is pretty awesome!" This was the tablet] layout with the scrolling update box. In my quest to see every link on that site, I clicked upon the Forums link to see the Invisionfree forums. I used a fake e-mail and registered 'Cryptic', but couldn't activate it. Much later, I used 'GoldYoshi' and frequented there.

Those were good times. Xantu.net (or whatever it was) was still up, Pokevista still existed, and a bunch of other sites still existed.


----------



## Belmont

On serebii i clicked on one of the What type are you quiz results and after exploring most of the site I found the forums and signed up.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

I found the site sometime in... ummm... Early this year probably, 'cause that's when I'd finally decided to give Diamond/Pearl a shot (I hadn't played a Pokemon game since G/S/C). I don't remember specifically how I got _here_, but fanfiction.net comes to mind somehow. I might be wrong, seeing as there was only one Pokemon fanfic there that held my interest, but maybe I could try to track it down and see if there's a link in the author's profile or something. As far as the forums specifically go, after I found the site, I just lurked the forums for a couple of months and finally decided it seemed nice enough here to join. There are maybe like two other forums I've used, ever, because either the users have generally been idiots. The people here, however, are actually _intelligent_, and even _nice_ most of the time. So I figured I'd stick around, and I've been here ever since :)

*EDIT:*
I found it. Author page ---> Homepage ---> Anime-Style Battling. If you want to be really specific, click Cave Of Dragonflies Forums at the top. That's probably how I found this place. I haven't seen this person anywhere here though, before the forum wipe or not, although they could be using a different name. But I loved that fanfic. It's a shame it's pretty much dead :(


----------



## Valor

I clicked on a link that, of all things, led to the LGBT Club. I suppose the fact that there would be a topic that large filled with plenty of accepting members is what got me to lurk a bit more before joining.


----------



## Pikachu

Well, I was on Absol's Moonlight Cave, and I saw a link to TCoD
I looked throught the site, and was instantly hooked.
It's an awesome site!


----------



## Eeveeon25

I was on another forum and I saw that a bunch of people had these "you are a [insert pokemon here]" things in their sigs and I wanted to get one too, so I clicked the pic and it sent me on a fantastical journey to the CoD "Which Pokemon are You?" quiz.  Later, I was on the forum again, when I realized that it's pokemon section was practically dead, so I remembered this place and started coming here for pokemon stuff, as well as things I had never heard of before such as RPing and Spriting.  Now I go here more than I go to the other forum!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

XS-Nitrogen said:


> I found the site sometime in... ummm... Early this year probably, 'cause that's when I'd finally decided to give Diamond/Pearl a shot (I hadn't played a Pokemon game since G/S/C). I don't remember specifically how I got _here_, but fanfiction.net comes to mind somehow. I might be wrong, seeing as there was only one Pokemon fanfic there that held my interest, but maybe I could try to track it down and see if there's a link in the author's profile or something. As far as the forums specifically go, after I found the site, I just lurked the forums for a couple of months and finally decided it seemed nice enough here to join. There are maybe like two other forums I've used, ever, because either the users have generally been idiots. The people here, however, are actually _intelligent_, and even _nice_ most of the time. So I figured I'd stick around, and I've been here ever since :)
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I found it. Author page ---> Homepage ---> Anime-Style Battling. If you want to be really specific, click Cave Of Dragonflies Forums at the top. That's probably how I found this place. I haven't seen this person anywhere here though, before the forum wipe or not, although they could be using a different name. But I loved that fanfic. It's a shame it's pretty much dead :(


I believe this is the person who wrote the fic.


----------



## magic_eevee

i came here from serebii.net
through one of those personality tests people put
on their signatures. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Frosty~

I think I was looking for a Sevii island walkthrough. Joined the forum sometime after :D
And I was a noob right up until just after the vBulletin forums went up D:


----------



## Kratos Aurion

XS-Nitrogen said:


> *EDIT:*
> I found it. Author page ---> Homepage ---> Anime-Style Battling. If you want to be really specific, click Cave Of Dragonflies Forums at the top. That's probably how I found this place. I haven't seen this person anywhere here though, before the forum wipe or not, although they could be using a different name. But I loved that fanfic. It's a shame it's pretty much dead :(


She's still working on it, you know. Slowly, but she is.


----------



## Commahappy

I found it on Google. I think I was searching for Pokemon forums, so obviously, this place would pop up as one of the first ones.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

The link on Veekun


----------



## Venged_Kitty

I googled "Pokemon Sprites", and this was the most convenient place.


----------



## Elfin

I went on the main website a lot really long time ago, no idea how I found it or when I first exactly I first went on the website. just to read stuff about Pokemon. (Well, duh.) And then I stopped, and then started going on the site, and that's when I noticed there was a forum and joined.


----------



## alonsyalonso

I was looking for a gible sprite and i came across Mewtwos sprite shop, that convinced me to join


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Wow, I feel old compared to everyone else here.

I found this site from Mew's Hangout about 3-4 years ago when it was still InvisionFree.

...I LASTED THROUGH 3 FORUM CHANGES! GO ME!


----------



## Minish

After Mew's Hangout smashed I must have wanted a new forum or something. So I found TCoD through some link from another website. And it looked fairly awesome so I joined the forum. :D

That would have been about... October 2006 or something.


----------



## surskitty

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Wow, I feel old compared to everyone else here.
> 
> I found this site from Mew's Hangout about 3-4 years ago when it was still InvisionFree.
> 
> ...I LASTED THROUGH 3 FORUM CHANGES! GO ME!


Neener neener I popped up on conforums >D


----------



## KMew

I was Google-ing stuff about Pokemon and this one forum had like "Hey look this is cool!!" It was a link to the site, and then I just eventually joined the forums. Yup.


----------



## Mirry

Snow Charizard/Charlotte sent me a link to something on TCOD, and that's how I found this place. :P


----------



## Old Catch

I think I Googled 'Pokemon Forum' or something similar. I don't know how long ago that was.


----------



## Eclipse

Back when MH was still active, TCOD was affliated, and I clicked it.
I lurked the site for awhile, and then joined the Forums.


----------



## Seritinajii

So... I voted google. But no, I didn't type "pokémon" or "dragonflies" or anything like that....

I typed "Sprite". Or "Sprite gallery", I forgot. And I didn't know what a sprite actually was at the time, I was searching for the soft drink. o.o so anyway I searched and what came up was the CoD sprite gallery from like 4 years ago. 

The website was still on "vilhjalmur.com/butterfree" by that time, and the site was a lot smaller than it is now. For one thing, it was before the huge layout makeover - the page links were still on the right, and the affiliates were still on the left. And the styles didn't have Roar of Time, Hellfire, Spectrum, Axe-Murderer, or any of the "new" ones you can think of. I think it was Cave style - an old, old style you guys may know, Swampert - great, but never brought  back, Sandslash - same as Swampert, then there were styles for the movies - 1st movie I think was Mewtwo, 2nd - Lugia, 3rd - Entei, and 4th is still here - Voice of the Forest. 5th was Latias. The last one I remember is Deep Sea Huntail - the first style with light-up links. And then the layout makeover came...

So, when was this? Lemme think - 

-Before the release of Fire Red and Leaf Green - there was a page called Deja Vu talking about how it would be a remake of Red and Blue, etc.
-After Ruby and Sapphire, I'm pretty sure.
-Before the 6th movie? I don't think there was a Deoxys style.

So judging by this, I found it in 2003/2004. Wow, I was six.


----------



## Crowned Clown

..let's see. Um.. this was before the forums before this one, the invisionfree one- I saw Keta browsing around on it as a member and I'm like 'what's that' and she's like 'oh, nothing go away' 

and then I saw Seritinajii on the main site, and I'm like 'what's that' and he's like 'oh, nothing go away' and then I later went on his comp and looked through his history >:D

So I was wandering around on the main site and then Keta looked over my shoulder and said 'Oh, you're on TCoD, wanna join the forums?' and then I'm like 'um.. okay~' and she made me an account. :D Then everybody moved to the other forums and I came along then left before it crashed then came back to here. :3


----------



## Keta

I.... I am just that awesome.

Actually I searched for Suicune back when I was like 11~12 on Google Images search and found a rainbow Suicune by Butterfree. Then I found her site and the rest of the Pokemon fancommunity. I joined April '05 I think.


----------



## Harlequin

I found it through Butterfree, I think. Not that she intentionally said "Hey Harlequin join my forums" but I found it through her anyway. 

I joined towards the end of IF.


----------



## coughsalot

I was in a forum that had a person in the Wall of Shame.
And I was also tricked into the Art Thieves page.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Add "Clicked on it from the TcOD homepage".

But yeah, that's how I found it. Actually, it took 2 years after I registrered until I became a "serious" user.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Worst Username Ever said:


> Add "Clicked on it from the TcOD homepage".


That's what I did. I found the main site while googling for Pokemon-related sites, and had been watching it for quite a long time... Then I decided to join the forums after lurking for a while.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

^
^

(Two posts up)

COM-pletely blew my mind. Can you edit polls?


----------



## Vyraura

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Wow, I feel old compared to everyone else here.
> 
> I found this site from Mew's Hangout about 3-4 years ago when it was still InvisionFree.
> 
> ...I LASTED THROUGH 3 FORUM CHANGES! GO ME!


this, but I changed usernames about 4 times so I know most people more than they know me.


----------



## Mercury

I clicked on the type quiz thing on Serebii Forums and got to the website. After a while (of many comings and goings with a few years in between each time) I decided to join. And here I am. I joined _after_ the forums went down.


----------



## Superscyther

My Brother was a member (Fluffy Clouds) so, I thought, Ah what the heck I'll join and here am now back on the board.


----------



## shiny jiggly

It all started in the late invisionfree period. I was googling stuff for G/S/C when I came across the printable version of Tcod forums. I browsed through the gajillions of pages and I loved how everyone was nice to each other, had fun, and helped out those who needed help. I really wanted to join. Eventually I found a way to get out of the printable version and I joined. I've been here ever since.


----------



## Evolutionary

A year or something ago I just googled pokemon website or something and then came to some site. I came here by one of the site's affilates and clicked the Art Thiefs Click Here page. I didn't know how to get off at the time so I turned off the computer. Too bad I thought TCOD was the best site I had ever gone onto. After at least 5 months I finally found it again and bookmarked it twice with a back up. Now I know the URL and I'm happy.


----------



## Desolater66

I was Browsing fake pokemon chats then I landed in a section on the TCOD site.


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Um... came here from Valley of Nightmares (which was my favourite site at the time, before it got deleted, brought back up, deleted again, hacked, and finally destroyed) and like last year or whatever I decided to join the forum.


----------



## o_O

I was searching for Pokemon cheats, and got to the fake Pokemon cheats. Love this site :D


----------



## Amaguq

A about 4-6 years ago, I passed the time away by searching "Pokemon sites". Yes, I know, how original. But this was (and still is!) an awesome site. This site led to Serebii, and now I belong to a lot of Pokemon fansites and I'm glad that I do.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

Google led the way.


----------



## Jason-Kun

I had stumbled upon the main site through Butterfree's sig on Serebii and eventually found out about the forums before deciding to join.


----------



## nothing to see here

I have no idea.  I honestly can't remember how I got here, which is a little odd considering that I haven't been here all that long. (originally joined the older forum under a different name sometime in 2007... I think...)


----------



## Evolutionary

Aha ha ha. I stalk then join. This time the stalk was stalking for a long time.


----------



## reecemysocksoff

Mike forced me to come here.
I this place is actually alright.


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Ah, one of Mike's many followers :D


----------



## Dragonclaw

I think it went like this:

Mt Moon.
QftL posted there.
The Cave of Dragonflies (site)
Here.


----------



## Tarvos

Through a serebii signature linking to that what Pokemon are you quiz Butterfree used to have up on the main site.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx

My friend Natasha introduced me to this game, and I searched for a page to a forum.


----------



## Anything

My friend was a member here, in the forums before it restarted. I joined a while after he did.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

Googled Pokemon and just randomly clicked at this site.


----------



## theinsanething

Eavesdropped on one of Mike's convos.


----------



## Sir Lucario

Mike the Foxhog told me to.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

I've been visiting the site for a while, although I just recently joined the forums. Most likely, I first came here from a link from another fansite, but it's likely that I also came to the site from Google. I voted for the former because it was the most possible choice.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I think that one day I Googled for pictures of some Pokemon or other and found one page at Mew's Hangout one of the top results. This was about a month before it went down, by the way, if I remember correctly (which I never do :D). After about a week, I grew interested in the affiliates, and found the one with the most interesting name, which just so happened to be this website.

And so I clicked on it, coming to the splash page where Magikarp made a comeback. I looked through some pages and thought, 'Heh, this is pretty cool.'

And it became one of my favorite websites.

...Of course, it took me months to see the Forums link and think, 'Hey, I've never seen this page. What is it?' *click*

I feel so shamed at how noobish I was ;-; Not even knowing about smilies or what FTW meant. I looked back at the first posts from this forum and _still_ feel like that.


----------



## EspeonUmbreon

I cant remember, but i think it was through another site's affiliates.

Then I left for a while then the other day i was going through some papers in my room when i found my old forum sign up details. So yeah i came back.


----------

